# Pileated Woodpecker



## James (Feb 22, 2018)

All summer long I could hear very loud pecking coming from the woods behind the house.  Today I saw finally saw the culprit, a Pileated Woodpecker.  This thing was about the size of a crow and peck.  I watched him for almost an hour as he drilled his way into this tree.  By the time he was finished his whole head fit into it.  These are still fairly rare around here but are making a comeback.  Beautiful bird.  Wish I had a better camera.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 22, 2018)

Great photo James. I saw my first one about two years ago in New Jersey pounding away on a tree stump. I haven't seen one since.


----------



## James (Feb 22, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Great photo James. I saw my first one about two years ago in New Jersey pounding away on a tree stump. I haven't seen one since.



Thanks!  It was amazing to watch him pound away, wood chips were flying everywhere!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2018)

We get woodpeckers every year, but I never noticed on with the red head feathers.  They like to peck on our metal roof gutters in spring and summer, it sounds like an electric pulsating tool, not like a feathered creature at all.   Nice photo too, I just have a tiny pocket camera so my photos have limits too, can't really zoom without blurry focus.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 22, 2018)

We have quite a few of these huge woodpeckers in our area.  It sounds like someone hitting the tree with a hammer when they get going.  I've seen holes several inches deep in some of the trees...and quite often, between the woodpeckers and the bugs/beetles they are going after, that tree usually winds up in my Winter firewood stack.


----------



## James (Feb 22, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> We get woodpeckers every year, but I never noticed on with the red head feathers.  They like to peck on our metal roof gutters in spring and summer, it sounds like an electric pulsating tool, not like a feathered creature at all.   Nice photo too, I just have a tiny pocket camera so my photos have limits too, can't really zoom without blurry focus.




Thanks! We have 9 different species but this guy is the largest.  I get smaller ones at my suet feeders, which I hope this guy steers clear of!


----------



## James (Feb 22, 2018)

Don M. said:


> We have quite a few of these huge woodpeckers in our area.  It sounds like someone hitting the tree with a hammer when they get going.  I've seen holes several inches deep in some of the trees...and quite often, between the woodpeckers and the bugs/beetles they are going after, that tree usually winds up in my Winter firewood stack.



I was waiting for this guy to drill right through it, he was pretty darn close.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 23, 2018)

I was lucky once to see not just one but a male and female pair up near Lindsay Ontario. A real treat to see.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2018)

That’s a nice photo. We get these in our neck of the woods also. They really do have a nice calling sound.


----------

